# My DIC shriveled up and died



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Uh oh! I'm starting to doubt my decision to buy a Pontiackk.

I drove home from work Thursday night and my DIC was working fine. I left the GTO in the garage for the long weekend and took off to Boston in the Denali Friday morning. 

On Tuesday morning I started up the GTO for the drive to work and noticed that the center screen of the DIC was blank. I stopped the engine and then restarted. My DIC was still lifeless. I can't imagine what caused it to stop working. All it did was sit for four days.

Remembering some comments on this site, I disconnected the battery for a few minutes and then reconnected. Nothing. Still a dead DIC. The left and right modules are working fine but the center screen is blank. Anybody else encounted this feature on an 05?

Also, I checked the oil. With 4,500 miles on the engine, it was 1.5 qts low on oil. No idiot lights. No leaks as far as I can tell. I'm used to engines going 5,000 miles with no detectable oil use as my Denali does and my Volvo did.

If this sucker is using 1.5 qts of synthetic between changes when it's 2 months old, I don't think I'll stick around for 100,000 miles of frustration with GM. The GTO has it's first service appointment Saturday. We'll see what Mr. Goodwrench has to say.

Oh well, back to the imports.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Mine was out when I purchased my GTO. Still loved the car. Dealer had a new one in a week and its been fine since. Haven't had any oil issues. Put in synthetic at about 1000 miles and still full th the brim 3500 miles later.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Uh oh! I'm starting to doubt my decision to buy a Pontiackk.
> 
> I drove home from work Thursday night and my DIC was working fine. I left the GTO in the garage for the long weekend and took off to Boston in the Denali Friday morning.
> 
> ...


Back to Toyota and recalls or sludged engines? Or Honda Acura and bad power window regulators and transmission failures in their 5 speed auto's? How about some electrical problems and a nice BMW, Mercedes or Audi? Better yet, a 5.6 litre Nissan titan pickup that uses a qt of oil every 800 miles. 
Every car has it's problems.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Back to Toyota and recalls or sludged engines? Or Honda Acura and bad power window regulators and transmission failures in their 5 speed auto's? How about some electrical problems and a nice BMW, Mercedes or Audi? Better yet, a 5.6 litre Nissan titan pickup that uses a qt of oil every 800 miles.
> Every car has it's problems.


I was thinking of my Volvo 850 Turbo. 10 Years, 150,000 miles, and no expenses other than routine maintenance. That car took a licking and kept on ticking.

My main concern is the time a POS can eat up. I can't afford the time a poorly built car can demand. No matter how much fun it is to drive. An S60 R is looking good. At least if your Audi does the POS thing you can still feel good about the snob appeal. And WRX Si's or Evo's are quicker (not faster), lighter, and pretty reliable. An Infiniti G35 coupe isn't known for problems either. 

I'll see what Mr Goodwrench says on Saturday.


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

I hear you about oil consumption. Mine ate up close to a quart in less than 3000 miles. Got oil changed at 2500 and then again at 7500. had to add a quart at close to 6500 miles or so.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> At least if your Audi does the POS thing you can still feel good about the snob appeal.


Then you need more than a reliable car. You need a life.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

While it's not funny about the situation you're in, the name of your thread is hilarious! :cheers


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

:agree 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I have not had any problems with my "DIC", but at just over 3500 miles I checked the oil and found that it was a quart low. There were no warning lights or anything, I just happened to check it one day. The manual says that "competitive drive" will cause the engine to consume oil. The only way to drive in FL is competitively so I guess I can look forward to a quart every 3000. I was under the impression that most new engines did consume some oil when they were brand new so it may not reoccur. I do have a question though, I have not changed my oil yet because I was waiting for the computer to tell me when it was time, as the manual says it will. Is this a bad idea? Should I change it now? I thought with the fully synthetic oil your interval was increased by at least double.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

You guys do realize you are driving performance cars right? I can't imagine taking a brand new ls1 or ls2 and going 5k miles without an oil change. Later on fine, but I changed the oil at 1k and again at 3k.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

AmesGTO said:


> You guys do realize you are driving performance cars right? I can't imagine taking a brand new ls1 or ls2 and going 5k miles without an oil change. Later on fine, but I changed the oil at 1k and again at 3k.


Give me a break! Performance shmerformance. My 2.3 Liter Volvo Turbo put out 222HP. With 6.0 Liter displacement, the LS2 should put out 579HP to be as stressed. The Volvo had close to 150K on it with no detectable oil use between 5K oil changes. And, I was running Mobil 1 in it from the start although it did use 10W40 rather than 5W30. Oh, and I beat the peepee out of that little engine.

Performance is HP without self destruction over the long haul. Stop rationalizing mediocre quality.

I guess since it's a performance car, I should expect a valve job at 30,000 miles? Since it's a performance car, I shouldn't feel bad when the rotors warp? Sorry, my standards are a little higher. If it was designed as a performance car, it should be able to take the stress of a run up to redline now and then.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> Give me a break! Performance shmerformance. My 2.3 Liter Volvo Turbo put out 222HP. With 6.0 Liter displacement, the LS2 should put out 579HP to be as stressed. The Volvo had close to 150K on it with no detectable oil use between 5K oil changes. And, I was running Mobil 1 in it from the start although it did use 10W40 rather than 5W30. Oh, and I beat the peepee out of that little engine.
> 
> Performance is HP without self destruction over the long haul. Stop rationalizing mediocre quality.
> 
> I guess since it's a performance car, I should expect a valve job at 30,000 miles? Since it's a performance car, I shouldn't feel bad when the rotors warp? Sorry, my standards are a little higher. If it was designed as a performance car, it should be able to take the stress of a run up to redline now and then.


I'm saying it's a performance car, break it in right. I wouldn't skip that first oil change at 1k on any car. I'm not a quart and half low and I've got a catch can.

What was the oil level at 1k, 2k, 3k miles? Last I checked the factory fill isn't synthetic either.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Well if GM made 20,000 LS2 engines (random number) not all 20,000 are going to function perfectly as designed. That goes for any engine or any car. But I understand your frustration, if that happened to me I'd be off on a tangent. I've owned several GM cars, none of which consumed oil even at high mileage and ball beating driving :cool But like I said, someone's bound to get stuck with an engine that's not perfect, unfortunately you had to get it...sux.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, the factory fill is synthetic Mobil 1 5w30. In the owners manual its very specific about the type of oil you must use, apparently only 5-30 and the service grade it specifies can only be met by a synthetic oil. I wasnt aware of a need for a 1k change though I think I will take your advice and change it now. Nobody at the dealer said anything about an early first change, maybe they should have? I think Wing Nut is right and I have thought about it before, 6 litres of volume sure should be able to put out alot more than 400HP based on the output of some other stock engines available. 227HP from a 2 litre 4 cyl subaru, would equate to 681HP in a 6 litre. Seems like this small block V8 isnt working but 1/3rd as hard as that subaru to produce its 400 HP. I hear those subaru's run forever. Not that I would be caught in one, for the exact same price I opted for the GTO instead of the STi because I am not 17, I cant stand rap, and if I wanted to drive something that sounds like a big weed eater I would have just stuck one of those stupid exhaust tips on my KIA for alot less cash.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

AmesGTO said:


> I'm saying it's a performance car, break it in right. I wouldn't skip that first oil change at 1k on any car. I'm not a quart and half low and I've got a catch can.
> 
> What was the oil level at 1k, 2k, 3k miles? Last I checked the factory fill isn't synthetic either.


Check again. Factory fill on the LS2 is Mobil 1 5W30. The oil fill cap on the valve cover is labeled same. Your lowly LS1 wasn't deemed worthty of designer dinosaur juice by Pontiackk. Can't remember oil level at various times but no engine with 4K miles on it should be using 1.5+ qts of oil. That's about 1/2 qt every 1,000 miles. Please tell me how an oil and filter change at 1K would prevent this. 

Let's see, aluminum block, GM, uses lots of oil, 2 door.....Son Of Vega. Damn, hope it doesn't rust through.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Wing Nut youre making me nervous. Should I take the car into the dealer about the oil useage? If there is something wrong with the engine in my brand new car I am going to be sick.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

LS1's didn't get the same treatment as the LS2's. No Mobil 1 here and no filler cap that calls for it, well I guess I have one, but it's not the factory one.

Old school was change the oil at 1k, 3k, and then every 3k after that. I use the good filters and synthetic so I don't follow the every 3k rule on all of my cars, but I certainly did the first 2 at 1k, and 3k. That new engine breaking in needs that crap taken out at 1k.

I really can't imagine it using oil if so you got a dud, any chance it didn't have a good factory fill? If it leaked 1.5 qt you would be able to see it somewhere on the car, especially with the skid guard to catch it.

I haven't had a car yet that uses that amount of oil. Even my 91 Firebird doesn't burn oil.

On my GTO I'm running a catch can and even with the oil it catchs that I dump out I'm not running low.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

AmesGTO said:


> LS1's didn't get the same treatment as the LS2's. No Mobil 1 here and no filler cap that calls for it, well I guess I have one, but it's not the factory one.
> 
> Old school was change the oil at 1k, 3k, and then every 3k after that. I use the good filters and synthetic so I don't follow the every 3k rule on all of my cars, but I certainly did the first 2 at 1k, and 3k. That new engine breaking in needs that crap taken out at 1k.
> 
> ...



Doesn't seem to be leaking anything noticeable. Nothing on the block or garage floor. Can't believe the the emissions plumbing would clog so soon. Gotta assume it's going past the rings and out the tailpipe. $30K mosquito fogger. Actually I dont smell anything or notice any blue smoke but then again, I don't know that synthetic would behave like dinosaur juice.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Wing Nut youre making me nervous. Should I take the car into the dealer about the oil useage? If there is something wrong with the engine in my brand new car I am going to be sick.


Don't pee yer pants yet. The Goat goes to see Dr. Goodwrench for it's 90 day checkup on Saturday. I'll let you know how the exam goes. Hopefully there's a quick fix for my DIC.

Also, despite my ranting, I'd doubt that all LS2's have this problem. And, hopefully it was just a factory fill issue + some break in consumption. If synthetic oil won't protect it during break in, nothing will.

I also own a 2002 Denali with a 6.0L iron block engine and 46,000 miles and it uses absolutely no oil between changes.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Yes, the factory fill is synthetic Mobil 1 5w30. In the owners manual its very specific about the type of oil you must use, apparently only 5-30 and the service grade it specifies can only be met by a synthetic oil. I wasnt aware of a need for a 1k change though I think I will take your advice and change it now. Nobody at the dealer said anything about an early first change, maybe they should have? I think Wing Nut is right and I have thought about it before, 6 litres of volume sure should be able to put out alot more than 400HP based on the output of some other stock engines available. 227HP from a 2 litre 4 cyl subaru, would equate to 681HP in a 6 litre. Seems like this small block V8 isnt working but 1/3rd as hard as that subaru to produce its 400 HP. I hear those subaru's run forever. Not that I would be caught in one, for the exact same price I opted for the GTO instead of the STi because I am not 17, I cant stand rap, and if I wanted to drive something that sounds like a big weed eater I would have just stuck one of those stupid exhaust tips on my KIA for alot less cash.


 :agree 

HEE HEE I LOVE IT!!!!

The only thing I'll say about the potential lifespan of the ricers is that I've read several long-term reviews of the STI, EVO, and other performance 4's and they frequently are losing performance as they age.


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Holy Cow Wing Nut - Sounds like you need to trade in your GTO for another Volvo. I couldn't be happier with this car, but then again, I was driving a Dodge Stratus before this. Sorry that u don't feel the same. I think you were extremely fortunate with your beloved Volvo. Let's say this GTO had a 4.0L engine and 400 horses... What would you prefer? Something with less potential to upgrade, or the beast it is now?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

vmax said:


> :agree
> 
> HEE HEE I LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> The only thing I'll say about the potential lifespan of the ricers is that I've read several long-term reviews of the STI, EVO, and other performance 4's and they frequently are losing performance as they age.


Wouldn't doubt it. They have a much higher specific output per unit of displacement due to all that forcefeeding of air/fuel and therefore are being stressed a lot more. The LS2 is loafing by comparison. Not a slug but, not what you'd get with a Calloway twin turbo setup either.


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

I just changed my oil at 1100 mi. Car burned 1/2 qt - considering it's still breaking in, I consider that excellent.

And while I doubt it will consume 1/2 qt every 1K miles, for the first few thousand I would expect some oil consumption as it breaks in, parts seat and wear to fit.

Only time will tell tho since I'm only at 1200 mi or so.

We'll see how the oil level is when it hits 3k mi.


ShadesOfGrey


----------

